# Heya from Arid-zona!



## qhgirlie

Hey everyone - I'm Katie, from Phoenix, Arizona. Have always been horse crazy from the moment I was born, much to the dismay of my parents. Would read anything and everything horse related that I could get my hands on and even would walk a couple miles to go visit neighbors horses when I could get away from classwork. (Procrastinate, rather.) Just recently found myself an owner of a somewhat bratty 3 year old unregistered quarter horse mare, who I named Echo. Her ground manners suck and she is very antsy but I've only had her a week (give or take) and we've already gotten down the personal space and tying nicely - we will be really getting into her training here in a day or two once my ankle heals up. Can't wait to see the wonderful horse I know she can be. Anyway, hi again! Glad to be here among people who share a similar passion.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Hello, fellow Arizonan!


----------



## qhgirlie

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Hello, fellow Arizonan!


Hello! Hows the heat treating you?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I live up north, so it isn't nearly as hot as where you are. ;-) However, it's hotter than I'd like already. I start melting if the temperature gets much over 80F. :lol:


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Hey there another living in az . I'm in mohave valley and the heat is killer but managing


----------



## qhgirlie

Oh, lucky! Here in Glendale it was about 106F today by noon... was going to go out and work with my mare today - took one step out the door and immediately turned back around. Love the winters here but man... these summers...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

It was 88F here today and is supposed to be 87F tomorrow. Still too hot, in my book.


----------



## qhgirlie

I would LOVE if it was still in the mid-high 80s here. It's warm but it's still livable outside. As it is now it's pretty much inconceivable going outside from about 10am-7:30pm. Went out a few days ago, stupidly, and forgot sunscreen so now I'm burnt to boot... now that 106 is more like 206.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I used to live in Tucson, so I know exactly what you're talking about. :lol:


----------



## qhgirlie

Ah, I was actually going to move down there a year or two ago - had people say "it's so much cooler down here than it is up in Phoenix." Apparently 3 degrees makes that much of a difference?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

last week it was 95 by 8:30 I about died i have no ac in my car lol, we hit 115 that day. But I work inside so the worst thing about it is my drive to and from work haha. Thankfully i have the river 10 mins away


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I have no A/C in my car and my windows aren't tinted. On a little steel hot-box of a car ('86 Ford Escort GT), tint makes a WORLD of difference. Heck, I haven't had A/C in any car I've owned in...10 years or so? Not even when I lived down in Tucson.


----------



## DanisMom

Welcome to the forum!

I would love to live in AZ but I've never been there in the summer so I might change my mind. I'm partial to the Verde Valley--Cottonwood, Clarkdale, Cornville, Camp Verde area. What are horse-keeping costs like?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Haha ya I have my back windows tinted  moms boyfriend has a business but it only helps a tad whn it's so humid that my car is a built in sauna lol. Working next to a river is no bueno haha


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

DanisMom said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> I would love to live in AZ but I've never been there in the summer so I might change my mind. I'm partial to the Verde Valley--Cottonwood, Clarkdale, Cornville, Camp Verde area. What are horse-keeping costs like?


Where I'm at (about 40 miles west of the Verde Valley), hay prices are ridiculous.

$20/bale for 3-string alfalfa (100-120# bales), $22-24/bale for 3-string grass (100-120# bales), and $25-26/bale for 2-string timothy (70-95# bales).

I board, but even at $185, that just barely covers the cost of feeding my horse.


----------



## DanisMom

You only pay $185/month to board? That's more than reasonable. Here in OH where we have plenty of grass and hay board is $300/month! What kind of facilities do you have where you board?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

DanisMom said:


> You only pay $185/month to board? That's more than reasonable. Here in OH where we have plenty of grass and hay board is $300/month! What kind of facilities do you have where you board?


We have a large arena, 60' round pen, two 40' round pens, access to trails, the BO lives on property, and the horses are fed three times per day, grass or alfalfa, your choice. The BO will blanket, do fly masks, and feed your grain/supplements at no extra cost. My horse is in turnout board (meaning he's in turnout all the time), but for the same price he could have a mare motel stall (however the BO doesn't have a stall big enough for him). There are two barns with indoor stalls with attached outdoor runs and they are $250 per month with all the same amenities. BO will also hold your horse for the farrier or vet if you can't make it out, and there is a show and gymkhana series at the barn during the summer that is super fun and relaxed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag

I live in NorthWet-stern Ontario. I'd love some heat.


----------



## flytobecat

Welcome to the forum:wave:



DraftyAiresMum said:


> It was 88F here today and is supposed to be 87F tomorrow. Still too hot, in my book.


^^That's not fair


----------



## Saddlebag

Yesterday, about suppertime the sun came out and with the high humidity of an impending thunderstorm, the horse flies were brutal. The horses sought refuge inside where it's fairly dark and the biters stay out.


----------



## DanisMom

DraftyAiresMum said:


> We have a large arena, 60' round pen, two 40' round pens, access to trails, the BO lives on property, and the horses are fed three times per day, grass or alfalfa, your choice. The BO will blanket, do fly masks, and feed your grain/supplements at no extra cost. My horse is in turnout board (meaning he's in turnout all the time), but for the same price he could have a mare motel stall (however the BO doesn't have a stall big enough for him). There are two barns with indoor stalls with attached outdoor runs and they are $250 per month with all the same amenities. BO will also hold your horse for the farrier or vet if you can't make it out, and there is a show and gymkhana series at the barn during the summer that is super fun and relaxed.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What town do you live in? I'm read to move. Can you hold a stall for me? :lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

DanisMom said:


> What town do you live in? I'm read to move. Can you hold a stall for me? :lol:


I live in a small town of about 8,000 people (if you don't count the unincorporated areas in the county around us). It's called Chino Valley and it's about 8 miles north of Prescott (which is about 90 miles north-northwest of Phoenix). I love my town. I grew up here.

I know my BO has a couple of stalls coming available next month. We have openings!!!!!


----------



## DanisMom

I know where that is--lovely country. I would LOVE to move there. Now all I have to do is convince DH.


----------



## Zexious

Welcome! (Did I already say that? xD)


----------



## Smuggler

Hi from a fellow Arid-zonian! Hasn't been that bad yet this year...I thought for sure we were going to broil after all the gross weather in February-but so far so good. 

It just needs to rain now. LOL


----------



## qhgirlie

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome! Sorry for it taking so long to reply - been really busy around here lately. Wishing summer vacation was still a thing for me.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

DanisMom said:


> I know where that is--lovely country. I would LOVE to move there. Now all I have to do is convince DH.


I love it here. I have lived here pretty much my entire life (except for six years I lived in Tucson when I was married and then a few years thereafter). This is my home.


----------



## waresbear

Welcome to the forum! I will be retiring to Arizona, I love the heat! Pictures of your horse??? We love pictures here.


----------



## qhgirlie

waresbear said:


> Welcome to the forum! I will be retiring to Arizona, I love the heat! Pictures of your horse??? We love pictures here.


We definitely got heat! It's supposed to be 111 from Tuesday until Saturday... I believe. I'll post a thread with some pictures of Echo here in a minute or two, definitely, was going to sooner but never actually got to it.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

This is why I love where I live in Arizona. The hottest we're supposed to be all week is 98F on Tuesday. It's supposed to be 92-96F the rest of the week. That's typical summer weather for us.


----------



## qhgirlie

If only I had the means to move.


----------



## Change

I'm an ex-pat Arizonan now living in Alabama. My sister, however, still lives there - in San Tan Valley. She owns KCs Classic Carriage Company and has been in business there for 21 years now. 
I just joined the forum today, hoping to learn how to take care of horses in a place where there's food underfoot! I'm totally comfortable with bales of hay, sand colic, and all the joys of desert horsemanship... totally baffled about what to do with green stuff and humidity! 
If you see my sister, tell her I said hi!


----------



## DreaMy

Also in AZ :wave: (I live in Phoenix though so its hot as heck daily) I'm currently dreaming of moving preferably somewhere *COLD*
The winters are beautiful though and we _do_ have the most beautiful sunsets/sunrises, there is a particular drive back back to my house from the barn that is always very picturesque when the sun sets: lots of farming along the side and not a lot of traffic (mainly old farm trucks)

Also Waresbare: please move then I could steal all your wonderful knowledge


----------

